# What is the most important items I should buy using leaf ticket?



## samxmas (May 13, 2018)

Seeing that I am a F2P to this game, I must take care of my leaf ticket spending. So what's the most important things to buy using the tickets? Permanent upgrade would be nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2018)

Inventory upgrades are important.  Extra item crafting spaces are useful as well, though you can only buy three of those.  From there it's whatever you want to spend them on.  Fortune cookies are fun but don't forget that there's a good chance you'll get duplicate items.  The only other thing I can say is do not buy things like fertilizer, honey, or nets.  It's never worth it.


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2018)

I'm just gonna echo everything my homie up above me said. ^^

Definitely expand your crafting slots first and foremost. Since they gave everyone more inventory spaces and now the animals don't take as many of your resources I'm not sure that they're as necessary as they used to be. But They are a permanent fixture like the crafting slots and I still think they'd be worth spending your tickets on in the beginning!

after you get those 'essentials' out of the way, stuff like honey, nets, fertilizer: no. don't even bother with those. They're way too expensive for what you're getting back. Crafting without materials isn't worth it either. Again it's way too expensive for what you're getting in return.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2018)

The only things worth buying are storage space increase and more space for crafting. Anything else is just Nintendo's attempt to get you to waste your savings on this game.


----------



## Flare (May 13, 2018)

Crafting and Inventory expansions, everything else is just "extra", like you can use them to get Fortune Cookies and use special Honey and Nets.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 13, 2018)

Also you can get exclusive character items, currently Brewster's for 350 LT. But like most have said, focus on inventory and crafting slots with LT. Fortune cookies are a waste as you can get duplicates for 50 LT, but that decision is up to you!


----------



## samxmas (May 14, 2018)

Alright. I've upgraded my crafting slot and spend the rest upgrading my inventory. Thanks guys


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 14, 2018)

I like to save my leaf tickets for backgrounds for the campsite. I have the ocean ceiling just because I thought it looked cool. It is also kind of funny when everything else looks normal and there is just random ocean in the sky. It makes pretty sunsets too.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2018)

samxmas said:


> Alright. I've upgraded my crafting slot and spend the rest upgrading my inventory. Thanks guys



Awesome! once you get those things out of the way, you can pretty much spend tickets on whatever you want.
I would say though that 'guaranteed' purchases like rv designs, limited edition furniture, and campsite backgrounds are probably the best things to buy because you're guaranteed to get those, unlike fortune cookies that are completely random and have high potential for duplicates.


----------

